
Return Early, Return Often - signa11
https://jamesmonger.com/2019/08/06/return-early-return-often.html
======
falcor84
That whole function could be rewritten to just the following one-liner, no?

return !!(getEmployee(id) || getManager(id) || getAdmin(id));

